

We'll Develop Your Idea Into an Android App in 24 Hours - kingsley_20
http://www.ideophone.in/develop-your-idea-into-an-android-app-in-24-hours/

======
kingsley_20
Co-founder here. We got really, really good at building pretty decent apps in
a hackathon timeframe. That's what we're offering - nothing more or less.

I'm going to offer a freebie for HN users - the top reply to this comment
which is a project we can take on and build, we'll do for free.

~~~
xur17
I'd love an app frontend for [http://pizzacodes.com](http://pizzacodes.com).
This would basically consist of two unique pages / views:

1\. A location search 'view'.

2\. A Location view that would show a list of coupons for that given store.

Both of these views would use an api that I create to return the nearby stores
/ content.

~~~
kingsley_20
Ok, you're on. Let's connect over email? Mine's kingsley@ideophone.in .

~~~
xur17
Excellent, can't wait to get started! I'll send you an email tonight to
connect.

------
RyanZAG
$250 for a full day of both devs and designers, plus some kind of product
manager to work through the idea? Can't say it's not cheap. I have my doubts
you'll end up with anything impressive though. Would be nice for someone to
give it a try and post the results.

EDIT: To clarify, I have doubts because it is cheap. Generally a team which
can build good mobile apps would have no need to try and get work for $250 a
day when there are companies who would pay them 5x or 10x that - so the low
price creates a feeling that the work must be low quality even if its not. You
guys might be underpricing severely here...

~~~
kingsley_20
We're based in Bangalore. I'm a product manager with 6 yrs' experience in the
valley building salesforce.com's first social products & Digital Chocolate's
first social games. My co-founders have worked at Yahoo, InMobi & TAT. We're
offering short timeframes and low prices because we can afford to (being in
India), and have no patience for negotiating rates.

------
collyw
So it looks like they are really cherry-picking the most interesting / easy
work. The 20% (time) of the 80 / 20 rule.

"We will only take on short, well-scoped projects at the idea & sketch stage.
The project size restrictions will also help you focus and scope out a truly
minimal product."

~~~
kingsley_20
I guess we're looking for well-scoped projects that are within what we are
able to execute. We're a team of 4, and we can get quite a lot done, including
UX and backend instead of just an app. What you get is 4 specialists who will
focus on your project for a short amount of time, and what they think they're
capable of executing.

------
ppradhan
A friend of mine approached this team with an app idea he had. They discussed
the scope and these guys did give an estimate of 3 days.

Then, bizarrely enough, they said they wouldn't be able to work on the product
because they 'don't have a working android tablet'. Very strange
response/excuse indeed.

This is certainly a clever way for them to advertise what they have on offer
on HN - but there seems to be a difference in the way they are advertising
their services and the way they are responding to proposals.

Would like to hear from people that ended up working with them.

Edit: my friend was also asked by these guys if he as any 'friends in
bangalore than can lend them an android tablet'... I'm not sure what to make
of that!

------
mmsimanga
Sigh, my boss is going to wonder why I need a few weeks to develop stuff.

~~~
kingsley_20
I'll be honest about the things we probably can't do. Games, for one.
Enterprise apps that need access to private APIs are another. I could probably
go on, but you get the drift. We're on the same page as landing page creators
and other lean startup tools.

------
norswap
Interesting. Wondering about the scope they're talking about. How many views?
Local persistence? Communication with a remote API?

~~~
kingsley_20
We don't want to narrow down scope to very discrete things. We're a tight-knit
team, and we've built many things in a 24hr timeframe. We regularly win
practically every hackathon in Bangalore. So odds are, we'll often find a way
to do things.

That said, we're probably not the best suited for projects were prior context
is important, such as integrating with an existing private API.

------
m4tthumphrey
I assume the code is passed over once completed, so this is a good service if
just to get an app off the ground...

~~~
kingsley_20
Yes, we deliver code & assets once the product is completed. You have exactly
the right idea - we help get the product off the ground, and create quick
MVPs.

------
kyriakos
are there any samples of client work you've done? really interested to see.
thanks.

if you can share the app names in public that is..

~~~
kingsley_20
We can share the ones that we have developed ourselves:
([https://play.google.com/store/apps/developer?id=Ideophone&hl...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/developer?id=Ideophone&hl=en))
1\. One Touch SOS & variants (we have some country specific variants with
local police/security integrations). 2\. Suruk: a user-configurable
tuktuk/taxi meter, to double check that you're not being cheated. Some
versions with adequate usage also give crowdsourced estimates of average
distance between points. 3\. Kopa is a whitelabel Ride sharing app targeted at
events 4\. DroidJuice plots and graphs your battery usage online (without
draining your battery itself), and lets you send automatic "low battery"
messages to a predefined receiver list or FB.

